# Driving from Bacolod to Dumaguete



## ChicagoFred (Jun 11, 2015)

Has anyone driven there recently? Thinking of taking a road trip from what I've read seems like a very doable trip with good roads but what you read and what is can be very different.


----------



## steveb47 (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi Fred I replied to your same post on RTTP site. Hope you are well.
Steve

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Have some friends here in Iloilo that take the ferry to Bacolod & then ride bikes to Dumaguete each year for some kind of meetup there. They have mentioned to not take the most obvious route as there is some cutoff along the way that goes to the east side of the island and then down that is a much better road. I am not familiar with it as I don't ride bikes anymore and have not been there, have only heard them mention it once. If I see them again in the near future and find out more, I will post it.

Fred


----------



## steveb47 (Dec 3, 2014)

fmartin_gila said:


> Have some friends here in Iloilo that take the ferry to Bacolod & then ride bikes to Dumaguete each year for some kind of meetup there. They have mentioned to not take the most obvious route as there is some cutoff along the way that goes to the east side of the island and then down that is a much better road. I am not familiar with it as I don't ride bikes anymore and have not been there, have only heard them mention it once. If I see them again in the near future and find out more, I will post it. Fred


That sounds like the route I suggested to the OP on the RTTP forum. Thru Murcia and DS Benedicto over and then down the mountains to the east coast at San Carlos. Good road and great views. Drove it in my car recently and it made me wish I still had my big Yamaha motorbike as it's a perfect ride out for serious motorcyclists! Glorious hair pin bends!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

